# Ideas for birthday cake alternative?



## granolamomma (Jul 11, 2005)

The extended family is getting together for my dds birthday and I would like to serve something other than the sugary grocery store crap (Sorry, I mean cake







).

Does anyone have any relatively easy and yummy alternatives? Or even a site to go to find one?

TIA

Jen


----------



## guest^ (Oct 29, 2002)

Hi Jen,
I went to a Bd party of a friend whose ds has diabetes. They served an ice cream cake/pie that had a crushed almond crust. They served it up in fancy ice-cream parlor-style glass dishes. I'm sorry I don't have the recipe....

Good Luck!!

mp


----------



## MommyDOK (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm not one for the crappy grocery store cakes either......we do a banana bread recipe and spread it out like a cake and then add icing and candles.

As my dd gets older and the cakes get more elaborate (this year I'm doing a treasure chest cake--last year it was a ladybug cake), I can see why moms buy them at the store---it's a lot easier! But of course, I object to the gross ingredients so I'm taking the time to do it the way I want it.


----------



## mamak05 (Mar 20, 2006)

Here is the recipe for the cake I made for DD's first birthday (she had not had wheat, eggs or dairy). I varied a recipe from Peggy's Kitchen for applesauce cake to make it.

This recipe makes one layer, so you could double it to make two or fill a bundt pan. I doubled and made it in a bundt, but the cooking time remained the same (weird), and if you make a glaze put it on right before you serve. Our cake got a little soggy!

Natalie's Applesauce Spice Birthday Cake
•1/4 cup oil
•1/2 cup maple syrup
•1 teaspoon vanilla extract
•1 cup unsweetened applesauce
•2 cups garbanzo bean flour
•1 ripe banana
•1 teaspoon baking powder
•1/2 teaspoon baking soda
•1/2 teaspoon sea salt
•3/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
•1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
•1/4 teaspoon ground cloves
•1/4 teaspoon powdered ginger

Preheat oven to 350ºF. Oil a 10-inch round cake pan or 8- or 9-inch square baking pan. Beat oil, maple syrup, and vanilla together until smooth. Stir in applesauce and smashed banana. In separate bowl, sift remaining ingredients together. Dough will be stiff. Spread into prepared pan. Bake 25-30 minutes, or until cake pulls away from edges of pan and knife inserted in center comes out dry. Dust with confectioner's sugar or make an apple juice glaze.
Makes 12 servings.


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

Last year I used an organic cake mix and made my own cream cheese frosting with dye free sprinkles. I loved them. My mom complained. She likes store crap. yuck!


----------



## granolamomma (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## twinkletoes (Apr 15, 2002)

CUPCAKES! yikes they're SO easy, and so easy to make relatively healthy and all kids are thrilled by them (it seems). I often serve them at birthdays with whipped cream and strawberry sauce (on a plate!). I've used carob instead of chocolate, almond flour instead of wheat, rice flour, carrot cake, applesauce cake, nut butter frostings, etc... for my son's 4th birthday I made a cupcake volcano mountain with a vase full of strawberry sauce inside it for the lava and billowing whipped cream smoke and little silver balls (crappy candy, but very small) for ore treasures. It was a big hit at the party.
Also, don't underestimate what you can do with spirulina and beet juice as food colourings and little plastic animals from the toy store and edible flowers in season; whimsy beats out grocery store perfection any day. I used to make special order birthday cakes through a whole foods restaurant I cooked at and it was fun!

though really, I'm lazy, and for a 1 or 2 year old's birthday I would probably make fruit crumble with something creamy - our two year old wept desperately when we cut into his homemade winnie the pooh cake and refused to eat any of it (while looking at us like we were monsters).

Happy birthday to your little one!


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

For DD's b-day in September I used a whole wheat pumpkin cake recipe that is sweetened with honey. I reduced the spices so it wouldn't be too strong for her. I made it as cupcakes and then did a meringue type icing since she can't have dairy. The recipe called for a cream cheese icing sweetened with maple syrup which would have been awesome on them! I thought is was good, but I am sure the mainstream eaters in the family thought it was a bit too "healthy" tasting









I will post the recipe if you want just lmk.


----------



## granolamomma (Jul 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artemis33* 
For DD's b-day in September I used a whole wheat pumpkin cake recipe that is sweetened with honey. I reduced the spices so it wouldn't be too strong for her. I made it as cupcakes and then did a meringue type icing since she can't have dairy. The recipe called for a cream cheese icing sweetened with maple syrup which would have been awesome on them! I thought is was good, but I am sure the mainstream eaters in the family thought it was a bit too "healthy" tasting









I will post the recipe if you want just lmk.









YES, please!







:


----------



## summerleaf (Sep 17, 2006)

For my daughter's one year old birthday I served her a panCake...


----------

